# how much sump/refugium is too much??



## chuckd92 (Dec 23, 2011)

Im going with a 225 or 240 gallon tank FOWLR setup but I have the space in my utility room to make a huge sump system. 3 tanks for a total of 230gallons

75 gallon first sump with inverts and LR to clean up the mess from the tank overflows

125 gallon refugium, DSB, 3 algaes plus fern plants, LR and shrimp. I have this tank already, was used for a fresh water setup

and a 29 gallon return tank for pump and heaters

is this too much?? I am going to have issues or will this work good since I have the space??


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

If you have means to connect them then it sounds doable. I personally think large sumps are great and multistage sumps can be just as nice.You will want some rather large holes drilled to accommodate the flow rate between all the tanks.


----------



## chuckd92 (Dec 23, 2011)

I will go with 2x 2inch holes for the drainage from both sumps with a big overflow box. I am going to build the stand and cut the holes in the sumps and make everything DIY. Im pretty handy but never did something like this so it will be a proud accomplishment when I do


----------

